#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  como instalar placa de rede no Slackware 10.0

## smoke118

Olá a todos! Sou novo no forum e estou começando como Linux. Na verdade ja usei linux antes, mas apenas o Kurumin. Agora instalei o Slackware 10.0 mas como eu ja sei, ele nao detecta drivers na instalaçao, sendo assim, minha placa de rede nao foi instalada. Gostaria que voces me ajudassem, e me tratassem como se eu fosse um iniciante em linux (e sou ehehehe), como e aonde posso pegar o driver da minha placa de rede (Realtek (nao sei o modelo)) e como posso fazer para instala-la, mas passo a passo mesmo, no pé da letra. Por favor me ajudem, estou baixando a versao mais recente do kurumin pois eh mto mais facil de usar e é para iniciantes, sei que slackware é para usuarios avançados. Desculpem-me pela longa mensagem de ajuda, e desde ja agradeço para quem me ajudar. Obrigado.  :Smile:

----------


## Frusciante

Qual é a Placa de Rede?

----------


## smoke118

to vendo aki, o cd de instalaçao da placa mae jah tem os drivers pro linux, e agora depois q eu passei pro linux como eu instalo? por favor me ajudem. Me digam todos os comandos, tudo passo a passo pois posso ser considerado um "burro" em linux. Desde jah agradeço. Obrigado.

----------


## Lipse

Smoke,

Como root dê o comando abaixo e veja se sua placa aparece:

# lspci

Deve haver uma saída do tipo "Ethernet", geralmente tem o modelo da placa.

Aí vc terá que "subir" o módulo dela para a memória:

# modprobe nome_do_módulo

Depois edite o arquivo de módulos (/etc/rc.d/rc.modules) para descomentar esse módulo, assim ele ficará ativo durante o boot.

Boa sorte e informe se teve sucesso.

Abraço.

----------


## portalink

> Smoke,
> 
> Como root dê o comando abaixo e veja se sua placa aparece:
> 
> # lspci
> 
> Deve haver uma saída do tipo "Ethernet", geralmente tem o modelo da placa.
> 
> Aí vc terá que "subir" o módulo dela para a memória:
> ...


Aproveitando a oportunidade tambem gostaria de saber e se la no rc.modules não tiver o modulo pra ser carregado, como proceder??

----------


## smoke118

Lipse, nao consegui fazer do jeito q vc falou, nao axei nada de ethernet nao, assim, eu nao sou burro em computaçao, em windows manjo bastante mesmo, soh q linux so mto pato, e assim, agora q percebi, eu tenho os .rpm aki, sao a instalaçao se n me engano, tentei instala e pah, mais aparece assim: 

<root/NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0274.src.rpm';echo RESULT=$?
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
RESULT=0

e agora?
agradeço desde jah agradeço, obrigado

----------


## smoke118

estou tentando instalar o kurumin q acabei de baixa, vamos ver se vai funcionar, c der tudo certo, nem vo mais precisa de ajuda no slackware... agradeço por tentarem me ajudar, agora se eu precisar vai ser sobre o kurumin mesmo, mas axo que nao, pois jah tenho um conhecimento em kurumin. Obrigado!

----------

